# Info on Rimac and Tesla motors



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

Given that they are both "in house" proprietary motors and neither vehicle is available on the open market just yet, I suspect you wont get much information. Perhaps the Tesla Roadster motor data may be available, but probably not much on the S yet. Why the generic question?


----------



## lunatic (Apr 7, 2012)

thank you,Just curious


----------



## WarpedOne (Jun 26, 2009)

> Any information regarding these motors is welcome.


They both run on electricity.

Exactly what do you want to know?


----------

